# Mike Holmes



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Can you prove that it's Mike Holmes and not a look-a-like trying to give him a bad name?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I can prove how much I hate Mike Holmes threads (again)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I can prove how much I hate Mike Holmes threads (again)


Don't do it... This will not die until someone admits they were wrong. Once that happens it's over (till the next HoH thread...)


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wonder is he licensed?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Don't do it... This will not die until someone admits they were wrong. Once that happens it's over (till the next HoH thread...)


It'll never happen...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

someone wanted proof... I produced proof...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> http://www.tubeplus.me/player/997437/Holmes_on_Homes/season_3/episode_5/Wall_O%26acute%3BShame/ timcode 16:43... looks like screws NOT structural screws either... hmm...


Now was that hard? I was able to open the link after disabling my security settings. Those sites are full of viruses. And I would agree it does look like they are square drive bugle headed screws, which I have yet to find any structural screw that looks like that.

So like I said in the other thread, all I wanted was to see for myself. I wasn't saying that you were wrong, just that I needed to see it for myself.

I am going to send them a note and see if I get a response. I won't hold my breath. Be interesting to see what they respond. I imagine it will be one of two things. 

1) Those are structural screws.

-or-

2) No response.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Don't do it... This will not die until someone admits they were wrong. Once that happens it's over (till the next HoH thread...)


I wasn't wrong in asking for proof. I never said that he did everything right. I just wanted to see for myself. That was stated often, but ignored. :thumbsup:

I still like the show and the guy.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I like watching Holmes when the babes are working. They can do whatever they want...


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wasn't wrong in asking for proof. I never said that he did everything right. I just wanted to see for myself. That was stated often, but ignored. :thumbsup:
> 
> I still like the show and the guy.


I do find it very interesting that this has been your center argument in the closed thread. I remember a another recent topic where you chided me for noting that arguments against the OP in that thread never posted any links. 

I guess when you argue only for the sake of being right you must use what ever is handy at the moment.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Whatever Rob, you keep liking a guy who does things that gives our industry a bad name... Great. Hopefully his screws don't shear off those hangers causing a failure to kill someone or injure them. 

I hope for your customer safety and investment that you don't implement his hack like practices.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I find it amusing that on the forum we ooh and ahh at guys pictures of work in progress and completed work, but rip apart video of a guy on TV.....I wonder what we'd all say on here if instead of pictures we posted video of how we get 'er done on a day to day basis....

Just saying....


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Sar-Con said:


> I find it amusing that on the forum we ooh and ahh at guys pictures of work in progress and completed work, but rip apart video of a guy on TV.....I wonder what we'd all say on here if instead of pictures we posted video of how we get 'er done on a day to day basis....
> 
> Just saying....


There's a video on my website, sure it's time lapse but if you want the entire real time video it might take a few weeks to watch but you're welcome to it.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Don't do it... This will not die until someone admits they were wrong. Once that happens it's over (till the next HoH thread...)


I am so sorry, I was... Hahem.. WRONG 

Oh not my thread sorry Angus


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DavidC said:


> I do find it very interesting that this has been your center argument in the closed thread. I remember a another recent topic where you chided me for noting that arguments against the OP in that thread never posted any links.
> 
> I guess when you argue only for the sake of being right you must use what ever is handy at the moment.
> 
> ...


You must have not read the thread very close and let your bias for me interfere with your interpretation of what I said. What was I trying to be right about? I never stated that Holmes was perfect, or never did anything wrong. I simply asked for the very thing they used to come to that conclusion.

In fact I said that I would be the first to admit that he did wrong if I were shown their evidence. I did say that if one could only make vague claims against the man without providing proof they were just haters. That is a valid conclusion. If I am going to smear a man in public, I better damn well have more than just my word. But I guess I live by a higher standard. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You must have not read the thread very close and let your bias for me interfere with your interpretation of what I said. What was I trying to be right about? I never stated that Holmes was perfect, or never did anything wrong. I simply asked for the very thing they used to come to that conclusion.
> 
> In fact I said that I would be the first to admit that he did wrong if I were shown their evidence. I did say that if one could only make vague claims against the man without providing proof they were just haters. That is a valid conclusion. If I am going to smear a man in public, I better damn well have more than just my word. But I guess I live by a higher standard. :thumbsup:


So you will now post "Mike Holmes is a hack"?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Whatever Rob, you keep liking a guy who does things that gives our industry a bad name... Great. Hopefully his screws don't shear off those hangers causing a failure to kill someone or injure them.
> 
> I hope for your customer safety and investment that you don't implement his hack like practices.



I will! And it really is no concern to you what I do on my jobs as it does not effect you or your business. I just doubt you hold yourself to the same standard that you hold Holmes to. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I will! And it really is no concern to you what I do on my jobs as it does not effect you or your business. I just doubt you hold yourself to the same standard that you hold Holmes to. :thumbsup:


Ummm... Come fly out here and I'll teach you a few things about standards. I've had my guys pull out deck boards with small (1/32") imperfections and replace them, the likelihood that the homeowner would notice? Nil. 

I feel sorry for your customers that you feel it's ok to act like mike holmes and feel that code compliance is above you.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> So you will now post "Mike Holmes is a hack"?


No, I don't need to call someone a hack because they are not perfect and make mistakes. I am a little more careful on the labels I place on people. Unlike a lot of you guys. You guys are too quick to judge someone. I like to judge someone by the whole of their work.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Ummm... Come fly out here and I'll teach you a few things about standards. I've had my guys pull out deck boards with small (1/32") imperfections and replace them, the likelihood that the homeowner would notice? Nil.
> 
> I feel sorry for your customers that you feel it's ok to act like mike holmes and feel that code compliance is above you.


You the man! :thumbsup:

Again, you are making this about me, when it is about Holmes. Nice try. Haven't you got it yet, I don't care what you or anyone else thinks of me. It saddens me not that you think he is a hack or that I am a hack. You worry too much about others.

And it's great that you would do that for your customers. But a 1/32th imperfection has nothing to do with code compliance. If you really care about my work that much ask Ron (RSELECTRIC), we have worked on a few jobs together. If says I am a hack or that my integrity is lacking then I will concede and call myself and Holmes a hack.


----------

